# New Floor Plans



## Coachlight RV Sales (Oct 8, 2004)

Just wanted everyone to know about the new floorplans that are being built as we speak.

Kargoroo 23 and 28 TT-Toy Haulers

Outback 26RLS TT-Bath and Bed Same as 26RKS but with sofa across the rear and kitchen on door side

Sydney 27 RLS TT-Bath and Bed Same as 30RLS but with sofa across the rear, kitchen on door side with deep dinette slide across

Coming Soon Sydney 33RL FW-Rear Chairs with Two Lower Slides

If any on has any questions fill free to contact me

Ken Lown
Coachlight RV Sales
Carthage,MO.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Thanks Ken


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Ken,

When will pictures be out on these new floorplans?

"*Let's Go Camping*"

Crawfish


----------



## Coachlight RV Sales (Oct 8, 2004)

New Books are being sent out to the dealers as we speak. We do currently have a 28' Kargoroo and a 26RLS in stock on our Web with some pictures if any one is interested www.coachlightrv.com
We should have a 27 Sydney late this week or first of next

Ken Lown
Coachlight RV Sales


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Thanks for the heads up Ken


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Looks good Ken!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Crawfish said:


> Ken,
> 
> When will pictures be out on these new floorplans?
> 
> ...


Ken

Thanks for keeping us in the loop. Pics of the floorplans would be great.

Thor


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Thanks Ken
For keeping us updated.

Don


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

That is a majorly WIDE awning on the Kargoroo.

Randy


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Thanks Ken,

I can't wait to see the 'Roos in the flesh!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------

